# How do i make my platy pregnant



## Uhmazin (May 26, 2012)

Anyone know how thy wont mate


----------



## Fishpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

There are lots of ways they won't mate.


----------



## yannis2307 (Apr 23, 2012)

if you keep the conditions in the tank optimal (parameters), if there is more than a couple of them (from my experience, they are kind of shy when only one couple, try having 4-5 of them...optimal ratio is 2 females-1 male but they work in even populations too), and if they have space and you don't stress them out, they should mate....


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Have you tried a little Barry White?


----------



## Amelia26 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lmao OS!!!!


----------

